# I had some play time!



## Ron Mc (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually had a few hours this evening to play. So, I decided to pull out some hardware that I have been considering for some time now. I wanted to create a design that both complimented the curves of the hardware yet was sophisticated and elegant.
The pen style is a Jr. Retro that is gently dressed with blood wood, holly, and African ebony.

















As always comments or concerns welcome.


----------



## wizical (Nov 19, 2007)

nice work, im curious on how you made the curves


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 19, 2007)

She looks somewhat like the Bloodwood & Maple we collaborated on -- only much nicer.
I think those are my three favorite woods together.
Great looking pen! [8D]


----------



## winpooh498 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice, I think that the design complements the hardware wonderfully! I like how you made the body of the pen less busy, but still complementary. []


----------



## DKF (Nov 19, 2007)

That is very, very nice!....


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice job.  []


----------



## TBone (Nov 19, 2007)

Very sharp looking pen.  The contrast of the woods looks great


----------



## leehljp (Nov 19, 2007)

My three favorite and most used woods in pens. Beautiful ART!


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 19, 2007)

nice job ron!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 19, 2007)

Kevin,
Consider a pen blank as one of the few moments that a straight line is now a curved line.
Take several pen blanks to your saw of choice and start cutting at angles, glue them together and have fun.[]


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 19, 2007)

Great pen, picture, and choice of woods.


----------



## R2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh WOW! I hope my playtime ends up with such fabulous result![][][][8D]


----------



## mick (Nov 19, 2007)

Ron, you've done it again! You know where I'll be tomorrow evening! []
BTW fantastic pen!!!! Love the color combination!


----------



## jhs494 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice work. The colors work very well together and the contrast gives the wood it's pop...
Excellent.


----------



## neon007 (Nov 19, 2007)

Great work Ron, as always.


----------



## JayDevin (Nov 19, 2007)

sweeeeet job!


----------



## lwalden (Nov 19, 2007)

just playing around, huh???? look forward to seeing the pics of your <u>_<b>serious</b>_</u> pen designs!!!![][}][][}]

impressive. as usual.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL....Lyle, You know me to well. One of these days I'll crank out something when I want to make something serious.
BTW...This is the hardware I got from you long ago.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I'll stop being so serious and play a little. Great design, as usual. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 19, 2007)

Now, that's what I call PENMANSHIP!!! That's beautiful!


----------



## giggles (Nov 20, 2007)

great looking


----------



## fernhills (Nov 20, 2007)

Ron,very nice work,i also like to do stuff like that but somehow and sometimes i manage to get glued to my work bench if i only can get more comfortable with all the glueing


----------



## Pompeyite (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice one Matey, I like it a lot. Well done.[][8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I think you got the elegant part, Ron. Nice segmenting wirk as always.[^]


----------



## Draken (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it, great design!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2007)

What everyone else said.

Great job Ron!!!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats another one from the master[]
Very nice colour combo Ron.
I really must get back to doing some segments, half as good as thsi will do me.[]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll dido all of the above comments  and add a big "WOW"

Laurie


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice work, Ron.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 20, 2007)

Inquiring minds (well, mine anyway) want to know -- what's the finish?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, if that's the best you can do playing around, LOL [] Simply beautiful, as always, Ron.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 20, 2007)

Your design is really elegant, Ron.


----------



## louisbry (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice, Ron.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool looking pen, cool looking kit too! []


----------



## bitshird (Nov 20, 2007)

That's beautiful [^][^][]
Ken Ferrell


----------



## giggles (Nov 24, 2007)

very good job[^]


----------

